# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Angli,Gjobitet shqiptari që punësoi dy emigrantë ilegal

## Shijaksi-London

Gjobitet shqiptari që punësoi dy emigrantë ilegal 

UK Borders Agency pas kontrollit 10,000 paund gjobë Altin Cecos

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Një pundhënës shqiptarë do ti duhet të paguajë 10,000 paund gjobë pasi kishte punësuar dy emigrantë ilegal.
Altin Ceco pronar i lavazhit "Londis Hand Car Wash në zonën Derbyshire, pas një kontrolli nga oficerët e "UK Borders Agency" ju kapën puntorët pa leje pune. Të punësuarit në lavazhdin e shqiptari ishin nga Iraku, Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Polonia. Dy prej tyre rezultuan emigrant illegal në Angli të cilët sipas ligjit nuk mund të punësohen për aq kohë sa nuk kanë leje qëndrimi në këtë vënd.
Njëri prej tyre rezultoi se kishte dokumenta qëndrimi në Britani por nuk i mungonte numri siguracionit "National Insurance Number".
Nga ky kontroll njëri prej dy personave ilegal është dërguar për në një qëndër detencioni sipas ligjit të emigracionit. Nuk dihet e ardhmja e tij nëse do të dëbohet apo procedurat e emigracioinit do të vijojnë mëtej.
Punonjësit e tjerë rezultuan të kishin të gjitha dokumentat e nevojshme të punësimit.
Pronari lavazhit Altin Ceco kishte mëbërritur në Angli gjashtë vjet më parë si emigrant.
Pasi kishte bërë shumë punë të ndryshme kishte mundur ta blente lavazhin nga një tjetër shqiptarë. I kontaktuar nga mediat lokale ai ka deklaruar se ka ndërmend të apelojë vendimin për vendosjen e kësaj gjobe.

Lavazhet

Në të gjithë Anglinë shumë lavazadhe makinash, janë biznese të cilat drejtohen nga emigrantët shqiptarë. Vlera e një lavazhi varion nga 60 deri 100 mijë stërlina për ta blerë si biznes. Çmimi varet shumë nga lokaliteti tij dhe fekuentimi.
Pothuajse shumica e lavazheve në Londër kontrollohet nga shqiptarët të cilët arrinë të përfitojnë mijëra paund në vit duke derdhur në arkën e shtetin anglez detyrimet financiare të domosdorshme.
Larja e një makike kushton nga 5 deri në 10 stërlina. Një pronar lavazhi në zonën Acton në Londër thotë se gjatë fundjavave ata mund të lajnë deri në 400 makina.
Në to shqiptarët kanë punësuar kryesisht emigratë polakë të cilët janë me shumicë në Angli në kërkim të një pune pasi vëndet nga ata vinë ju bashkuan Bashkimit Europian.

Biznesi shqiptarë në Britani

Tashmë shumë shqiptarë dikur emigrant pasi kanë punuar me vite të tëra, tani janë në kërkim të hapjeve të bizneseve nga më të ndryshmet, duke punësuar emigrant polakë, rrumunë apo bullgarë.
Ky është një tregus i qartë i evulimit të shpejtë të komunitetit shqiptarë në Britani të cilët nuk duan të mbesin në nivelin e emigrantëve që punojnë sa për të siguruar bukën e gojës.
Largpamsia e tyre, vullneti për të punuar ka bërë që numri bizneseve me pronarë emigrantët shqiptarë të rritet ndjeshëm nga viti në vit.
Pas hapjes së lavazheve një biznes masivisht që kontrollohet nga shqiptarët fusha e ndërtimit vjen e dyta ku shumë shqiptarë kanë hapur kompanitë e veta pasi kanë mësuar sekretet e këtij biznese ndër vite kur ata punonin thjesht si puntorë krahu për sipërmarrës grek apo irlandez.

----------


## Homza

Shqiptaret si asnje nga grupet e sapoardhura ne ANgli kan kap veten, punojne me pune te ndershme dhe me djersen e tyre mbahen gjalle shume frym ne Shqiperi.


Bravo SHqiptareve te Anglise, edhe cmimet e lavazheve qe ke vu siper, nderroji pak Muhamet shum i ke cu, se po e sheh nje shoki jem qe eshte duke shit lavazh dhe e rrit cmimin direkt pastaj  lol

----------

